# Where to stop on n4 Dublin to Sligo



## annR

We travel this route regularly.  When we are stopping for coffee we stop in McDonalds on the roundabout at Longford, but when we need a proper lunch I've struggled to find somewhere to stop (don't want eat in McD's).  It's too much of a detour to go into Longford town.  We tried the Landmark hotel in Carrick on Shannon but I found (as with a lot of hotels at the mo) that they don't really do lunch, they have sort of bar / cafe type menu and it takes them ages to serve up soup and sandwich.  I need somewhere handy for a family to make a quick  lunch stop - any tips?


----------



## Complainer

I've stopped off at http://www.shannonkeywest.com/ for breakfast a few times when heading to Sligo. The grub was fine. It is usually easier to get something healthy in a hotel than a diner, I find.


----------



## annR

Thanks that's great, just checked with them and they do a carvery lunch every day.  Looks really close to n4 too.


----------



## jacobean

How about Fureys, Moyvalley - its a fantastic spot for lunch or dinner but perhaps a bit too near Dublin for your journey??

I'd highly recommend it and if banoffi is on the dessert list make sure to have it.


----------



## npgallag

Would highly recommend Coxs in dromad...steak is excellent and good prices
[broken link removed]


----------



## lionstour

the Roadhouse on the N4 bypass of Mullingar looks comfortable.  Had a steak there once and was nice.


----------



## Boyd

jacobean said:


> How about Fureys, Moyvalley


Its a bit off the N4 though, its on the old road isnt it?


----------



## annR

Hi
Thanks for replies.  Moyvalley is a bit close to Dublin but still good to know about.  Cox's in Dromad could be a goer.
Roadhouse on Mullingar bypass, never even noticed it but will keep an eye out!
A


----------



## lionstour

annR said:


> Hi
> Thanks for replies. Moyvalley is a bit close to Dublin but still good to know about. Cox's in Dromad could be a goer.
> Roadhouse on Mullingar bypass, never even noticed it but will keep an eye out!
> A


 
Its a black facade pub on the left as you are going to dublin on the n4 bypASS.  I think its called roadhouse.


----------



## wirelessdude

lionstour said:


> Its a black facade pub on the left as you are going to dublin on the n4 bypASS. I think its called roadhouse.


 
it is the dublin side of hamills


----------



## jacobean

Username123, it is on the old road but definitely worth a visit!


----------



## sanjose1

The Oarsman in Carrick is just around the corner from Landmark & is excellent at lunchtime.


----------



## AnnieE

Ferricks in Rathowen or the Brandywell in Dromod both quiet good.  Anniee


----------



## annR

Thanks very much.


----------

